# How long till Marty's 2014?



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wish I was there (at the 2013 get-together), but I'm hoping to get out there next time. 

And I'm also trying to beat JJ to this post.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

add me to the" wish I was there list" hope next year 
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Same weekend next year , River city RRers are hosting it at our house.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I knew it wouldn't be the last year!

Bubba


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So what is it? 

365 days to go?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's amazing, I'm so glad that everyone talked me into and showed me ,,NOT to shut down.... I'm really sad about Aristo.....


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Is this an open invitation? A drive from Maryland>Nebraska may be fun!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bicyclexc on 01 Oct 2013 05:38 PM 
Is this an open invitation? A drive from Maryland>Nebraska may be fun! 
Good Q. YES, As long as you accept the fact that there is NO track power here of any kind. Used to be , but now NEVER will.. LOL

I am already working on an "old man" riding 1" car. wider base. easier to rerail trucks., etc.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that a Mikey car?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy!!!!!! You got it, Mikey car. Do you want to pull a "mikey"?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I had a really good time. hope to make it next year. Here is my train.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Oct 2013 03:11 PM 
That's amazing, I'm so glad that everyone talked me into and showed me ,,NOT to shut down.... I'm really sad about Aristo..... 
Me too.....I am worried about the whole hobby. 


What are we going to do for parts. 80%i of my rolling stock is Aristo.


JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 01 Oct 2013 07:02 PM 
Is that a Mikey car? 
I plan to be there next year, so yea, I want to pull a Mikey.

Maybe you can adapt a set of training wheels for us old farts that don't have real good balance.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike R / JJ 

I promise to have a new riding car for the 1 inch next year. Among other things, the seat will be permanently attached. The guy I bought the engine from [in his 80s] is thin and weighs about 120 pounds dripping wet. The small seat set 3/4 of the way back was no problem for him. I will also put some extra weight over the front truck to compensate for not sitting in the center of the car. This was a lot of Mike's initial balancing problem.... take it from one who has experience. 

BTW, it is a LOT EASIER to balance on a 7 1/2 inch gauge riding car than a 4 3/4 inch gauge one, it is 63% wider. It allows you to have a wider seat and spread your feet apart for better balance.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey WM:

I drove to Marth's from Maryland, 4th year doing it. SO go for it. 
And to let you know, I represented our fine state and railroad this year:









Regards

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Robby D on 01 Oct 2013 09:02 PM 
I had a really good time. hope to make it next year. Here is my train.













Robby ...You need to throw some mud at that train ....It is too Clean









But it sure is pretty ...... JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What a difference a year can make!  

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Does everyone have their own RV, or is there a hotel within a reasonable driving distance? 

OK, I'll put it bluntly, Marty, how far away from civilization do you live?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff 
camp ground 3 miles away at end of our road. Town, gas eat 3 miles . the town is only 3 miles round. motels even in Iowa is 8 miles total . Its just not that many of them. we are 50 mins. south of I-80 and 10 mins west of I-29 ,most look for the intersection of hwy 75 and hwy 2


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Marty. 
Someone posted a satellite pic of your place, with an active map link I think... I'll have to fish for that.

[edit]
Still can't find it... can someone repost it? Or was I just dreaming of Iowa?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, 
Most of us who motel camp stay at the Best Western. Better get your reservation in now or you won't get one. If your tastes are a little more upscale the Lied Lodge is very nice.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Paul. 

Year in advance, huh? 
Almost sounds like a scalping opportunity.... )


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliff 

Can you say NEBRASKA FOOTBALL?? If there is a home game in Lincoln, you are toast for a reservation... it's only 50 miles away. THAT's why people get a reservation at the BW or Super 8 across the river EARLY.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Jim. Sounded like there were a LOT more folks goin' to Marty's than I realized.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Oct 2013 07:05 PM 
Randy!!!!!! You got it, Mikey car. Do you want to pull a "mikey"? 
Put an extra pair of trucks on that car...so Randy can ride it too.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have my reservations for next year already 

JJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Downstairs @ the BW is full already.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

So far it seems that RV ownership and attending Marty's have not crossed over. This is my 4th year at Victorian Acres Camp Ground, as Marty said, just 3 miles down the road and right into the CG driveway. Very nice facility, reasonable price, and I have never seen another LS person there except for Claudia camping in her PT cruiser one year. 

So I dont worry about motels, just drive 3 days with my Aliner behind me and there I am! 

Regards 

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Naptowneng on 03 Oct 2013 08:07 PM 
So far it seems that RV ownership and attending Marty's have not crossed over. This is my 4th year at Victorian Acres Camp Ground, as Marty said, just 3 miles down the road and right into the CG driveway. Very nice facility, reasonable price, and I have never seen another LS person there except for Claudia camping in her PT cruiser one year. 

So I dont worry about motels, just drive 3 days with my Aliner behind me and there I am! 

Regards 

Jerry 


I am contemplating something small for one person......Maybe a shell on the back of my pickup...... Maybe I should have said Pondering. 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy, 

There are a lot of nice motels in Bellevue, about 30 miles, and a lot in Omaha about 50 miles. 
I drive down to Marty's three time that weekend it's not that bad. 

Don


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My reservations are made at Super 8. Sept 25, 26, 27, 28 and check out on Monday.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

See ya there - Randy!! 

Mine are for Sept 25, 26, & 27,.. check out Sunday. 

Party on, Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I flew it by my wife, and she'd like to go. It would be our 30th anniversary (the weekend prior) celebration, so I'll look into Lied Lodge or something in Bellevue or Omaha. 

What's Marty's address?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff send PE, May 12 will be our 30th next year.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's great, Marty! 

I was looking into the Fitzgerald Hotel in Plattsmouth, seems historic and interesting. Prices seem pretty good, for suites. 
Is that nearby, and have you heard anything about them, one way or another? 

Cliff


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe this is too personal a question to broadcast, but... 

Anyone have a wife who is, or are themselves, into knitting (and/or spinning, dying, anything wool-oriented), and is also planning on being at Marty's next year?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliff 

IT is about 30 miles due south on US75 to Nebraska City [Google maps is your friend]. Probably 45 minutes to Marty's since he is about 4 miles south and east of US75/NE2. 

My wife logged several hours of knitting while at Marty's this year. 

EDIT... There is a Pendleton Woolen Mills outlet store in Nebraska City... My wife bought two nice wool blankets there.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hotel Reservations are Made, see you all in September 

Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 05 Oct 2013 02:56 PM 
Maybe this is too personal a question to broadcast, but... 

Anyone have a wife who is, or are themselves, into knitting (and/or spinning, dying, anything wool-oriented), and is also planning on being at Marty's next year? 
Cliffy

I'm not sure you're allowed to say such words like that on this website.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Reservations are already made at the Lied Lodge for next year. Arriving Thurs 9/25 - leaving Sunday 9/28. Mary and I have spent our last five anniversaries (9/26) at Marty's This year was our 35th. Looking forward to seeing everyone again -- and maybe even a few new faces.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By rlvette on 07 Oct 2013 07:29 AM Anyone have a wife who is, or are themselves, into knitting (and/or spinning, dying, anything wool-oriented), and is also planning on being at Marty's next year?Cliffy
I'm not sure you're allowed to say such words like that on this website. 





You never know when a knitter might come in handy, Randy...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well Larry, maybe I did cross the line with that one... oops...

Hey, well, back to Marty's, it seemed that between September '12 and '13 he got the 1-inch bug and put a whole enormous layout in. So the obvious question is, What Next? 

One guess is live steam on the 1-inch line. So to get that ball going, here's a nice inexpensive 3 1/2" gauge live steam chassis kit... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-1-2-GAUGE...58a5a2d70f

Just a thought...









As for me, since my wife is now counting on this trip, and if I want to play, I guess I need to cross over to the dark side and battery-up...








Just one loco though... 

===>Cliffy


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cliffy...one battery loco will not get you across the fence to the dark side.... 

Need at least 2 locos... 

You have lots on the bench torn up... go for it.. 

Tho you may even like doing so.... 

.... :^) 

You'll be very rewarded by us sparkies on batts!!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 08 Oct 2013 02:51 PM 


............One guess is live steam on the 1-inch line. So to get that ball going, here's a nice inexpensive 3 1/2" gauge live steam chassis kit... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-1-2-GAUGE...58a5a2d70f

Just a thought...











===>Cliffy 


Too small Cliffy......need 4 3/4" gauge.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliff 

I have carefully examined enlarged versions of the photos you posted: 

It appears the Flying Scotsman [4472] and the houses are knitted and felted. The "mat with the cat" is "reverse stockinette stitch" so it looks like it is bottom side up. 
The BIG locomotive is mostly crocheted, not knitted. 

AND Gary A. is correct, Marty has 4 3/4 in gauge, NOT 3 1/2 in. To see the difference in person, drive over to the CALS site at Leakin Park in Baltimore and look at the dual gauge elevated track.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Jim. I'm ALWAYS getting that knitting stuff wrong...









Dirk, if I cross over to the dark side, do I get a free cookie?









And Gary, I guess I mis-remembered, thanks for the correction...









Cliff


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I bit the bullet and got the reservations. Since this is our anniversary, I wanted to do something different / nice, so I booked at the Fitzgerald Hotel in Plattsmouth.

http://www.thefitzgeraldbuilding.com/

If anyone's interested, it's a 2-bedroom suite, WIFI, full kitchen, $110/night. As of right now, they have 17 other suites available.

Cliff


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"So the obvious question is, What Next?" 

Dunno. How about 36 inch gauge, like Ward Kimball's Grizzly Flats?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ward's Grizzly Flats was a TRUE short line... all of maybe 150-200 feet at the most. 
BUT.... REALLY COOL. 
I think 3 foot is a budget buster for me.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bah!!! I was very close to going this year. I actually wasn't that far away in Kansas City. I contemplated renting a car and driving the approx. 3 hrs on the Saturday, but didn't. 

I really cant commit this far away, but it is top priority.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 09 Oct 2013 08:32 PM 

I think 3 foot is a budget buster for me. Sounds like 10" might be a good in-between step, Jim. How about this one, for sale by a fellow Virginian:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281030522745


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe if enough 1 inch guys or larger want to come to Marty's he will make a dual gauge layout ? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After seeing and hearing the news, seeing the country start to go down hill. Inter-structure starting to fail. Maybe at this years open house a few of us can set aside some time to pray. Very informal, but what can it hurt. The only cost to the open house is getting here and staying some place. 
I now, more than ever see a need for us getting together as friends and family . You all proved that to me when I was sick and the show went on. I just read David Roberts post and Aristo and other stores going under. 
We still have what we have and that is friendship. 
I have full plans to have the new canyon finished by then and everything up and running. The River city Clubers are great and wonderful help and they are welcome to run here any time they personally want.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well said, Marty.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't heard anything for a while. Everything still a go for Marty's in September?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I was a kid, there was a Radio Program, ( Radio, the one with out pictures) on in Chicago called THE DON Mc NEAL BREAKFAST CLUB, He use to say every morning, "Each in his own way, Each in his own words, For a world united in peace, Let us Pray."


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> When I was a kid, there was a Radio Program, ( Radio, the one with out pictures) on in Chicago called THE DON Mc NEAL BREAKFAST CLUB, He use to say every morning, "Each in his own way, Each in his own words, For a world united in peace, Let us Pray."


Dang JJ! I remember my mother listening to that radio program every morning when I was having breakfast and getting ready to walk to school. 2nd grade-1949 or 1950.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes.... The "Four Calls" to breakfast..... The song, "This is the dressing contest, let's see who will win ............. Now we'll all begin" (not quite sure of the lyrics) Used to listen every school day morning in the mid-late 40's from our homes in Rockford and Durand, Il.... Wasn't it on WMAQ?????

And we all had to eat Cream of Wheat for breakfast.... 

Thanks for the memory, JJ...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez you guys are old.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm just a "tad-bit" younger. That show was not broadcast in the Palmyra/Hershey PA area, but I do remember sitting around the floor model Philco radio in my grandparents' parlor and listening to programs - no TV before 1955. Ate my breakfast from a Tom Mix (cowboy hero) cereal bowl and cocoa mug. Probably had first belonged to my Uncle Bill Larish, but they were still in good condition.

Did not have a telephone in the house until my mother remarried in 1956. Then it was a party line for at least a few years.

Still consider the "communicators" from Star Trek as the original flip phones.

Went to Roanoke's Festival in the Park last week and looked at a lot of "antique" cars that I can remember riding in. A lot of them did not have seat belts - OMG!!

Don't mind being old - beats the alternative,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey we had to go across the street to the Rich Doctors house to see TV.... small, roundish and flickered a lot. I miss Test Patterns.... Puffed Rice was shot from Cannons!
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan Cedarleaf said:


> Ah yes.... The "Four Calls" to breakfast..... The song, "This is the dressing contest, let's see who will win ............. Now we'll all begin" (not quite sure of the lyrics) Used to listen every school day morning in the mid-late 40's from our homes in Rockford and Durand, Il.... Wasn't it on WMAQ?????
> 
> And we all had to eat Cream of Wheat for breakfast....
> 
> Thanks for the memory, JJ...



" Good morning Breakfast clubbers..... Good Morning to you....We got up bright and early just to Howdy Do you....It's the first call to breakfast for all of you out there....Don Mc Neal's breakfast club is on the air" 

Some times I can not believe what is stuck in my head. 

JJ


PS Remember Aunt Fanny was Fran Allison from.... Kukala Fran and Ollie ......


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Talk about thread hijack. Can we get back to the current status of Marty's 2014?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, sorry. Marty's is on my bucket list, but still won't make it this year. Finally DO have stuff for the steam track.

We probably need to start a "Way back when" thread somewhere else on the forums.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> Geez you guys are old.


You can say that again... But we do have fun, Paul..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> " Good morning Breakfast clubbers..... Good Morning to you....We got up bright and early just to Howdy Do you....It's the first call to breakfast for all of you out there....Don Mc Neal's breakfast club is on the air"
> 
> Some times I can not believe what is stuck in my head.
> 
> ...


*
AND I dearly loved Homer and Jethro's pickin' n' singin'*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

barnmichael said:


> Wow! Talk about thread hijack. Can we get back to the current status of Marty's 2014?


Michael.... That's what's so much fun about Marty's threads.... They get highjacked all the time...


----------

